# Do guys like quirky girls?



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Like....girls who are funny but kind of nutty...? Does that bother guys? Because quirkiness doesn't seem like a feminine trait


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Depends what you mean by quirky. Like, _you_ quirky?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

****yeah! and chicken is nice too


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

They are actually my favorite, I think everyone should have a little quirk or oddness.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I think quirkyness is awesome! I dont like completely serious and stoic people


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I love it! It's hard to find though. it is very rare.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

Quirky like Zooey Deschanel? Yes please! Quirky like Helena Bonham Carter? Umm no thanks.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> Like....girls who are funny but kind of nutty...?


Elaborate.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Depends on their friendly to nutty ratio. If they're hilarious with just a dash of nuts, I think they're awesome! Now if they're just bat-**** crazy with a bit of funny... :door


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

FTFADIA said:


> Quirky like Zooey Deschanel? Yes please! Quirky like Helena Bonham Carter? Umm no thanks.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manic_Pixie_Dream_Girl


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Define quirky?


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I like quirky people, they're always fun.


----------



## laura1991 (Apr 12, 2012)

Kathykook said:


> Like....girls who are funny but kind of nutty...? Does that bother guys? Because quirkiness doesn't seem like a feminine trait


hmm couldn't tell ya, but I am quirky as well  I think its a good thing, it makes us unique. I think some guys are into it, maybe even _quirky_ guys!

Have you ever seen the show New Girl? Zoey Deschanel is awesomely funny and quirky, I think its a turn on for sure


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

laura1991 said:


> Have you ever seen the show New Girl? Zoey Deschanel is awesomely funny and quirky, I think its a turn on for sure


I think you should also take into account that Zooey Deschanel looks like Zooey Deschanel. I'm sure for most people it's not the quirkiness that's THE turn-on.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Depends what you mean by quirky. Like, _you_ quirky?


You jerk. You never had a chance with me anyway


----------



## babylemonade (Nov 24, 2011)

Personally, I like a girl with a little quirkiness in them. Better than being a stuck-up vain *****, that's for sure.

Quirky girls are always more fun, sensitive in a good way, and are sexually a little less prudish or militant, I'd say.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Kathykook said:


> You jerk. You never had a chance with me anyway


Your words are harsher than winter hail, Kathy 

And in response to the question, I don't know. I like girls, 'quirky' doesn't differentiate enough for me to make a decision, really. Every girl thinks they're quirky in some way or another. So does every guy. We're all unique etc. The least attractive thing, however, is to reference oneself as being quirky. Because... I mean... you know what I mean.


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

FTFADIA said:


> Quirky like Zooey Deschanel? Yes please! Quirky like Helena Bonham Carter? Umm no thanks.


You and I are not an the same page at all young man.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yes, if they're quirky in the ways I like, then I like them.

(That was a totally vacuous statement)

They don't have to be 'outwardly' quirky. I like someone who's quirky in her thought patterns, humour, etc.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

Definitely, as long as they don't go overboard with it. There's a fine line between quirky and bat**** crazy.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

If you mean bat **** ****ed up then maybe not. If you mean has an alternative attitude to the normals of life then yeah, 10x more interesting in my books.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i love them. i've never dated a non quirky girl.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

squidd said:


> FTFADIA said:
> 
> 
> > Quirky like Zooey Deschanel? Yes please! Quirky like Helena Bonham Carter? Umm no thanks.
> ...


The quirky girls I like are innocent or goofy like Bernadette from Big bang theory, Joon from Benny and Joon, Daisy from Bones, or Sam from Garden state opposed to girls with a more serious personality like Aubrey Plaza's characters in funny people and Scott pilgram or Bones well from Bones.

I guess I'm attracted more to innocent goofy quirky opposed to creepy or serious quirky but to each their own.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

So... you're attracted to fictional women?


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

kiirby said:


> So... you're attracted to fictional women?


Yes...does that make me quirky?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

quirky's good, but not the kind of "quirky" in which you have to define yourself as "quirky".


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

FTFADIA said:


> Yes...does that make me quirky?


Yes... which means I'm attracted to you.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

oh, for sure.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

FTFADIA said:


> The quirky girls I like are innocent or goofy like Bernadette from Big bang theory, Joon from Benny and Joon, Daisy from Bones, or Sam from Garden state opposed to girls with a more serious personality like Aubrey Plaza's characters in funny people and Scott pilgram or Bones well from Bones.
> 
> I guess I'm attracted more to innocent goofy quirky opposed to creepy or serious quirky but to each their own.


Every single one of those characters has been compared to me by somebody or another. Apparently, we would make for good friends.


----------



## laura1991 (Apr 12, 2012)

rednosereindeer said:


> I think you should also take into account that Zooey Deschanel looks like Zooey Deschanel. I'm sure for most people it's not the quirkiness that's THE turn-on.


true, her character is funny, but she is just overall sexy.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

:bah what is quirky!

I used to have a crush on zooey deschanel after I saw 500 Days of Summer and I'm not the type of person who tends to crush on celebs. It only lasted for a bit and it will never happen again lol. I love New Girl though, it's one of my favorite shows..absolutely hilarious!

I'm still not quite sure if I like quirky girls though =/ even if I knew what it meant to everyone else, I have only met one girl in my entire life that I would consider quirky and I hated her jk I actually really liked her =(

I still don't know lol  this post was a waste of time


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Sure


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm sure it depends on the guy and your definition of quirky...


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

a good example of "bad quirky" was that "any other extremely weird people out there?" thread from a while ago


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Zooey Deschanel annoys the hell out of me. I think she's trying too hard to be weird and "quirky." She's pretty. I won't deny that. But she's annoying. I bet if she was ugly and acted like that, everyone would hate her.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Not really honestly.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Yes... which means I'm attracted to you.


Sweet! We can have quirky babies together! I'm pitching your catching, called it.



squidlette said:


> Every single one of those characters has been compared to me by somebody or another. Apparently, we would make for good friends.


Oh really?!! Kiirby you've been replaced...squidlette would you like to make quirky babies together?


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

FTFADIA said:


> Sweet! We can have quirky babies together! I'm pitching your catching, called it.
> 
> Oh really?!! Kiirby you've been replaced...squidlette would you like to make quirky babies together?


Only if we can do it seahorse style..... I don't wanna birth no babies!


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

squidlette said:


> Only if we can do it seahorse style..... I don't wanna birth no babies!


Yay! We are going to have quirky squidy seahorse babies!!!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Sure do. My boyfriend likes those types of girls. I wasn't really like that before, but I'm kind of like that now after being around my boyfriend. He brought out my quirky, funny nutty side.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Honestly... quirky girls kind of creep me out.

I just got done watching Eternal Sunshine, and if I ever met a girl like Clementine, I would be super freaked out.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

"That's so random!" - Teenage Girl


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

A guy I used to know specifically stated he wanted to find his quirky girl. So, yeah-I guess.


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)

I am very attracted to quirky girls. They always do cute quirky stuff and are very interesting to me.


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

I'd date anybody.


----------



## strangesweet (May 27, 2012)

Well I guess I'm screwed because I'm weird but not quirky. lol


----------



## b0m (Oct 1, 2011)

Guys pretty much like anything with a vagina


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

anonymid said:


>


Yeah, like this.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

The ****.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Com1 said:


> I'd date anybody.


Girls like guys with standards.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

arnie said:


> Girls like guys with standards.


Girls like guys with skills.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

rdrr said:


> Girls like guys with skills.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

b0m said:


> Guys pretty much like anything with a vagina


Not true.


----------

